# Would deer pull a plant?



## BudzOfGold (Jul 27, 2011)

Last year i found this one really good spot for a guerilla grow and did a successful grow there, this year I put 5 plants there. They were growing fine untill the third time i came and checked on them, one of them had been ripped out of the ground. It was much smaller then the rest meaning it was ripped out a while ago, when smaller. I am worried that someone has found my area, could this be a deer or something?

My thinking on this is why would someone that found my grow only ripout 1 plant? if they want the weed then why not keep all 5 and if they dont want the plants there why not rip them all out.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes deer can put up plants that are not rooted well


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2011)

> My thinking on this is why would someone that found my grow only ripout 1 plant? if they want the weed then why not keep all 5 and if they dont want the plants there why not rip them all out.



:yeahthat:

I had a plot jacked last year ...They took ALL 4 plants there....Im leaning towards a critter on yours...any signs of the plant beeing dragged off?..Deer would just eat the plant there unless startled I suppose..if plant was small enough a Rabbit..skunk..or even cat will drag them outta ground...Just my thaughts

Take care and be safe


----------



## pickle (Jul 29, 2011)

I've had plants pulled out by deer. it does happen. if someone pulled your plant, chances are they would all be gone...had that hapen too.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 30, 2011)

I've had nubs to the dirt, rootballs torn out, pissed on, crapped on, eaten microscopic bite by microscopic bite, puked on, littered on, and even stepped on...BY ACCIDENT.
Welcome to Guerrilla growing dude.  Welcome to heart break. :ignore:


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 2, 2011)

i would suspect some type of burrowing animal, maybe a mountain beaver. Personally i have never lost a plant in the ground. leaves lots of scents, the deer will steer clear. one bite will take care of the rodents


----------



## BudzOfGold (Aug 9, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I've had nubs to the dirt, rootballs torn out, pissed on, crapped on, eaten microscopic bite by microscopic bite, puked on, littered on, and even stepped on...BY ACCIDENT.
> Welcome to Guerrilla growing dude.  Welcome to heart break. :ignore:




OH MY is this really what to expect... 

I was already so sad when i visited the place again and another of the plants had dried up and fell over, when i pulled it it came out at the very bottom of the main stalk w/o much roots. is this root rot? the other plants are fine.


Btw I was using molasses in the feeding.

Has anyone ever used an electric fence in your grow? they can be setup on batteries, and setup super stealth.


----------



## the chef (Aug 9, 2011)

I like deer! Being a fully functioning mexican redneck...i have a question. I loooove venison...so if a deer eats some buds....would that be medibles? Deer hate human smelll. Take some hair clipping and spread around your grow. This is a small deterent and will only last through one rain...or in the south all year! Another idea is to gice them something else to eat. A buried salt lick and a diy corn feeder should do the trick! Good luck!


----------



## Old Bud (Aug 14, 2011)

Deer will do this but they will not eat plants once they begin to bud. When growing outdoors do not use molasses, blood/bone meal, fish ferts etc. They are way too attractive to bears, coyotes, foxes, coon etc.


----------

